

PBXDOM ,  Cloud Reporting Service for Major PBX and Call Center - pbx_dom
https://www.pbxdom.com

======
sama2011
Serious question -- is this a serious project or a joke?

~~~
pbx_dom
What do you mean? yes this is real service and working now.

